# Availability & cost of having relic work done



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone (preferably in southern Ontario) do relic work on existing guitars?

If so, what are the typical costs involved for a "mild" to "moderate" relic? (on a Strat)

About how long does this take to be completed?

Request to all the* non-luthiers*: Please don't tell me to drag my axe behind the car.... or suggest lending it to the local day care...or offer to have their dog pee on it for a month....

Thanks

Dave


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

greco said:


> Request to all the* non-luthiers*: Please don't tell me to drag my axe behind the car.... or suggest lending it to the local day care...or offer to have their dog pee on it for a month...


Well, that's me told and there goes my dream of a new career in the guitar relicing biz 
I'll do it for you for $10, but it'll take 30~40 years...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

It probably doesn't cost that much to ship it to someone like RS.

When you find someone, be careful and see lots of examples of their work.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

> Request to all the non-luthiers: Please don't tell me to drag my axe behind the car.... or suggest lending it to the local day care...or offer to have their dog pee on it for a month....


You can't stifle free speech and a good joke... 

I'll relic it for you. Usually takes me 3-4 years. And I guaruntee my work is completely natural looking. Authentic. It'll be worn in just like it's been played hard night after night. For an extra fee I'll make sure it's get that left-in-the-rain-by-accident look as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dwagar said:


> It probably doesn't cost that much to ship it to someone like RS.
> 
> When you find someone, be careful and see lots of examples of their work.


Who is RS?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

greco said:


> Who is RS?


Between jokes we can be helpful: RS Guitar Works Aging and Refin Shop

Can I ask _why_ you want to do this to a guitar? I'm not into rubbing my guitars with diapers but I don't get the whole aged look craze at all. If you play it'll get there. What does accelerating it artificially get you?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

jroberts said:


> As I'm writing this, I'm thinking that I shouldn't be writing this (given that discussions about relic'ing and discussions about religion usually amount to about the same thing). But anyway...


So true.



> That's freekin crazy!!!  Instead of spending $1,000 on making your new guitar look like an old guitar, you could spend that cash on buying another nice new guitar! I know what I'd do.


That's why I'm asking my question about why. What am I missing about this process? What makes this something you want to do, at considerable expense, to a guitar? Is there a benefit here I don't currently see?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> That's why I'm asking my question about why. What am I missing about this process? What makes this something you want to do, at considerable expense, to a guitar? Is there a benefit here I don't currently see?


WHOA..GUYS...BE COOL..the concept relicing interests me and I'm just asking these questions to see what is available and the costs involved.

I'd love to have the time to play my guitar enough for it to have a relic'd look naturally..(.that isn't going to happen, given my work hours at this point in time and my age). Also, given that I look like a relic myself, this relic'd look has some mysterious appeal to me. I tend to like old used amps..for instance. Would I pay *thousands *to achieve the look...NO. 

Do I know much about the costs, availability, time needed...NO (hence, this thread).

I have read many discussions about relic'ing and I can understand the somewhat polar points of view (and agree with many points made by either "side").

Would I buy a relic'd guitar (natuarally relic'd or not) for the same cost as a new one (apples to apples here)...YES

The last relic that I had was taken from my house during a B & E. I miss that old brute.

DAMN...I wish the local (mainly used guitars and amps) shop had never closed. Such a great source of old stuff...at great prices.

I'm rambling...sorry....it is due to age (and being naturally relic'd)

Dave


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah, I can understand, I'm naturally reliced myself.

And the kiddies can say 'play it for 30 years', but a lot of us don't HAVE 30 years left. 

I was chatting with Miles at Fretworks Calgary awhile ago, I know he has a big deep freeze in his shop he uses for checking. There's probably someone close by that can do this work for you.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

seems like itd be pretty easy to do yourself-
just do the things real guitars have happen to them. drop it a bunch of times. throw a few beers at it. take a peice of denim and rub it all over it while you watch tv. get one of them giant trucker belt buckles and wear the guitar strapped to ya while you do the chores. throw it in the freezer for a few hours, then put it outside for a few hours in the sun on a hot day.
then get it soaked in the sprinkler. when it dries, rub dirt mixed with motor oil all over it so it gets into the wounds.
cant be hard lol, of course thats not what the 'pro' relic guys would have you believe- lol thats so twisted and strange.
guitars dont relic by any well thought out plan or method, they relic over years of random and senseless happenings- you just want to recreate that.
try here for ideas-
http://www.relicdeluxe.com/default.asp

http://www.reranch.com/reranch/index.php?sid=7c311af8c1ec7d9655003fa7b82177f8

i can relic necks- in the sense that i can make them feel old and used, not in a cosmetic sense.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

If I wanted a reliced guitar in a hurry I wouldn't get a new guitar reliced, I'd get a new guitar that was already reliced. That way you know exactly what you're getting and you wouldn't feel remorse for spending money to possibly ruin a new guitar.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Lester B. Flat said:


> If I wanted a reliced guitar in a hurry I wouldn't get a new guitar reliced, I'd get a new guitar that was already reliced. That way you know exactly what you're getting and you wouldn't feel remorse for spending money to possibly ruin a new guitar.


How about the Rory Gallagher CS Strat. 










I still don't think it captures a 100th of Rory's guitar, but there's only one of those. (the original is on the left):


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

dwagar said:


> I was chatting with Miles at Fretworks Calgary awhile ago, I know he has a big deep freeze in his shop he uses for checking.


Huh ? I thought we lived in Canada? I would just use the trunk of my car.


Sorry I really don't understand the relic thing. Having built ( ok ALMOST ) 5 guitars this winter I know just how much work it takes to make a nice finish . Once they are in that state I am aware of just how easy it is to mark them. 

So if you relic a guitar..... do you treat it gingerly after? Keeping that nice relic'd look? Seriously.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, links and pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

My computer work station desk is an old oak managers desk rescued from the trash and once used in a middle management office at Dofasco. It has loads of nicks, dings, dents, scratches, stains and cigarette burns in it. It is a fully refinished desk now, even has new legs on it. My father did the refinish. I value the desk I have for the natural sense of history that it holds.

Since our society has become disposable, nearly nothing lasts long enough to really become a relic. All that happens is you get junk you have to replace parts on to make it not-junk, but since the new model is out and the individual parts of your junk are double the cost of the new model.... 

<anecdote> _I had a fridge from Sears. The thing cost 600 bucks. I wanted a second meat drawer in it. The second meat drawer before tax ... they wanted 450! _</anecdote>


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

greco said:


> Does anyone (preferably in southern Ontario) do relic work on existing guitars?
> 
> If so, what are the typical costs involved for a "mild" to "moderate" relic? (on a Strat)
> 
> ...


As someone who builds aged stuff I can tell you that its going to be difficult to get your new guitar to look right.

I dont want to be discouraging but offer some facts. The type of paint that is on your guitar has everything to do with the final result. Even USA Fenders that claim to be nitro are not. They are likely a mix with nitro over poly. The plus of thee new finishes is durability. They are very very tough. Thus the subtle relic is impossible.

You may want to simply build a new guitar with relic in the plans. There are lots of people who claim to do relic work. Unfortunately they often have no idea what they are getting into and turn guitars into junk. 

If a finish naturally resists aging thats a guitar that should not be aged. Thin nitro finishes age very naturally. Poly and Fender new nitro/poly hybrid dont work. Take a look at Nash and at Fender Custom shop. They are both done very quickly and not realistic but the nash's win hands down due to the materials. Fender is starting to figure that out with their newer 5k offerings. However they still look like someone rubbed a few spots with lacquer thinner and said - DONE.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> As someone who builds aged stuff I can tell you that its going to be difficult to get your new guitar to look right.
> 
> I dont want to be discouraging but offer some facts. The type of paint that is on your guitar has everything to do with the final result. Even USA Fenders that claim to be nitro are not. They are likely a mix with nitro over poly. The plus of thee new finishes is durability. They are very very tough. Thus the subtle relic is impossible.
> 
> ...


Thank you...your comments were very helpful. 

I now feel informed (not discouraged). 

I appreciate the time you took to explain about the finishes. Hopefully, it will also help others who might be considering relic'ing their guitars by themselves (which was something I was NOT considering).

Peace

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*You really must start with bare wood...*

I agree with YJMUJRSRV...it makes a lot more sense to start with the bare wood...all of the various techniques used on polyurethane, even those which are quite expensive, are aesthetically lacking to my sense of taste...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> If a finish naturally resists aging thats a guitar that should not be aged. Thin nitro finishes age very naturally. Poly and Fender new nitro/poly hybrid dont work. Take a look at Nash and at Fender Custom shop. They are both done very quickly and not realistic but the nash's win hands down due to the materials. Fender is starting to figure that out with their newer 5k offerings. *However they still look like someone rubbed a few spots with lacquer thinner and said - DONE.*


I was going to point out that's what the reliced Fender (on the right) looks like next to the original (on the left) in this picture.








[/


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

fraser said:


> seems like itd be pretty easy to do yourself-
> just do the things real guitars have happen to them. drop it a bunch of times. throw a few beers at it. take a peice of denim and rub it all over it while you watch tv. get one of them giant trucker belt buckles and wear the guitar strapped to ya while you do the chores. throw it in the freezer for a few hours, then put it outside for a few hours in the sun on a hot day.
> then get it soaked in the sprinkler. when it dries, rub dirt mixed with motor oil all over it so it gets into the wounds.



AHAAA

Listen to this man.

/Thread


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0i-Yz4Cm4A&feature=related


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been following this thread with great interest, has anyone gotten a (serious) price for a relic job, or is the only conclusion that it is inadvisable to relic a guitar that is already finished?

I've been lusting after a Nash T-52 lately (and I can't explain why...)

matt


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I've been following this thread with great interest, has anyone gotten a (serious) price for a relic job, or is the only conclusion that it is inadvisable to relic a guitar that is already finished?
> 
> I've been lusting after a Nash T-52 lately (and I can't explain why...)
> 
> matt


$500 I'll do this for ya 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2CebfXM2s&feature=related


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I would recommand you sell your guitar and then buy a relic made by a pro. But what do I know!sdsre


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A question about relics.

If you dent, scratch or otherwise mar the finish of your relic'd guitar--How does that affect the resale value? And how do you tell?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> I would recommand you sell your guitar and then buy a relic made by a pro.


That is my conclusion also. :food-smiley-004:

Given the prices that I've seen so far, buying a relic'd guitar isn't that high of a priority for me. 

Just to clarify, I feel that the prices are well deserved as relic'ing is an art form (IMHO) and very labour intensive.

The other possibility is to be very lucky and find one in a pawn shop, etc that has been "honestly" relic'd by time and use. However, often these guitars were not all that great to start with (I agree.....there are always exceptions).
This is not likely to happen for me either as I very seldom search the pawn shops...call me lazy, whatever...I just don't have the motivation to spend time looking, with the expectation of only a minimal chance of success. 

Peace

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I've been following this thread with great interest, has anyone gotten a (serious) price for a relic job, or is the only conclusion that it is inadvisable to relic a guitar that is already finished?
> 
> I've been lusting after a Nash T-52 lately (and *I can't explain why...*)
> 
> matt


I feel much better knowing that this thread was of some interest to someone other than myself.

*"I can't explain why..."*
I fully understand that comment....but the nice thing is that you don't have to always be expected to explain why...unless you have to answer that (i.e., why ) to yourself...LOL

Dave


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.roryon.com/Cruzsidebyside.gif

Just wanted to point out that the Custom-shop strat next to Gallagher's one in this pic was a one-off done by John Cruz. John was given Gallagher's strat and spent several days making an exact copy (that you see in the pic). I believe he only made 12 other ones like it.

The cost for that guitar would be astronomical, and is by no means reflective of the typical Fender relic work.

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Falcatarius said:


> http://www.roryon.com/Cruzsidebyside.gif
> 
> Just wanted to point out that the Custom-shop strat next to Gallagher's one in this pic was a one-off done by John Cruz. John was given Gallagher's strat and spent several days making an exact copy (that you see in the pic). I believe he only made 12 other ones like it.
> 
> ...


Someone else pointed that pic out in this thread. Those guitars look NOTHING alike. Thats Fender's "Master Craftsman" for you. They are not even close.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Someone else pointed that pic out in this thread. Those guitars look NOTHING alike. Thats Fender's "Master Craftsman" for you. They are not even close.


That is what I thought also, as soon as I looked at the pic.

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup the rory strat looks weak compared to the original- but the original one sat for several days in a water filled ditch, in the rain, in fukking ireland. it was stolen, and somebody found it there, in the early sixties. hed owned it a couple years, then this happened. thats why his guitar looked like that. if you watch taste videos from 67, that guitar looks almost the same as it does years later in rorys last shows.
YJMUJRSRV- isnt this the sort of thing you do? your blackies looked perfect.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

fraser said:


> yup the rory strat looks weak compared to the original- but the original one sat for several days in a water filled ditch, in the rain, in fukking ireland. it was stolen, and somebody found it there, in the early sixties. hed owned it a couple years, then this happened. thats why his guitar looked like that. if you watch taste videos from 67, that guitar looks almost the same as it does years later in rorys last shows.
> YJMUJRSRV- isnt this the sort of thing you do? your blackies looked perfect.


Thanks for the kind words. Blackie was very popular. I should have kept one.


----------

